# Painting a trailer



## walleyedpb (May 7, 2003)

I am painting a Yacht club trailer for a 14 foot jon boat. The trailer is relatively new, 2000 or 2001. The original paint was the shiny high gloss black. There was a lot of loose and peeling paint which I have already scraped and sanded. My question is, what kind of paint to use? Is Rustoleum primer and high gloss black Rustoleum good for a boat trailer, or is something else better? Thanks.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Get it sprayed with line-x.


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

This is by far the best paint I have ever used for trailer painting. It is a rust inhibitor as well as a chip resistant finish. Great stuff. With Rustoleum, you'll be touching it up again next year.

http://www.stoprust.net/


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

walleyedpb said:


> I am painting a Yacht club trailer for a 14 foot jon boat. The trailer is relatively new, 2000 or 2001. The original paint was the shiny high gloss black. There was a lot of loose and peeling paint which I have already scraped and sanded. My question is, what kind of paint to use? Is Rustoleum primer and high gloss black Rustoleum good for a boat trailer, or is something else better? Thanks.


I resprayed the trailer that came with my 14 foot Mirrocraft. The Trailer was a 1979 with minimal surface rust. I went to the local home depot and picked up 3 cans of cheap enamel spray paint ($1.99 a can) and quickly shot a coat or two on it.

After 20 minutes of labor and $6.00 in paint the trailer looks brand new.  

You are only talking about a trailer for a 14 footer. It is not like your going to be fishing the FLW Tour so who cares how smooth and shiny it looks. The important part is to keep the trailer from rusting.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I redid mine years ago. Rustoleum heavy rust primer and an enamal paint. Has been good for around ten years and lots of miles. It's a 20 foot boat and has seen some gravel roads with no visible chipping.


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

I think the question was "is there something else better" - not cheaper. You can do it cheap, or you can do it right.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

RSGS said:


> I think the question was "is there something else better" - not cheaper. You can do it cheap, or you can do it right.


RSGS,

Understood... So I guess I did not use the right paint for my $1200 duck boat.  

I have heard good things about POR-15, however, I cannot justfy spending the $130 to do it right considering I can buy a new trailer for $400.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

walleyedpb said:


> My question is, what kind of paint to use? Is Rustoleum primer and high gloss black Rustoleum good for a boat trailer, or is something else better?


He asked if it was good and I found it more than adequate. Yes, he could paint it with high dollar urethane epxoy and it'd probably last longer than his kids. But, what if he only plans to own it 5-10 years? Additionally, one must consider the bang for his buck :chillin:


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> He asked if it was good and I found it more than adequate. Yes, he could paint it with high dollar urethane epxoy and it'd probably last longer than his kids. But, what if he only plans to own it 5-10 years? Additionally, one must consider bang for his buck :chillin:


FreePop,

Besides the trailer I just repainted with the cheap Enamel I have another trailer at the cabin for a 12 foot Jon boat. I painted the entire trailer with Rustoleum Red Rusty Metal primer and have not done anything with it since.

I am not a fan of the color but, it has held up well.


----------



## MuskieLund (Sep 25, 2006)

Check out Chassis Saver. 

It costs $25 a quart, but requires a very thin coat. 1 quart should do the trick, and you'll never repaint the trailer. No primer needed, just scrape/sand and wipe it clean. 

It puts a hard coat of paint on that removes the chance of oxygen letting the rust work.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

are all you guys using aerosol?

i rolled mine with regular rustoleum, in a satin black.. looks great and holds up well. a 3" roller made quick work of it, too.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MuskieLund said:


> Check out Chassis Saver.
> 
> It costs $25 a quart, but requires a very thin coat. 1 quart should do the trick, and you'll never repaint the trailer. No primer needed, just scrape/sand and wipe it clean.
> 
> It puts a hard coat of paint on that removes the chance of oxygen letting the rust work.


ML, Can you find it locally or do have to order it? Thanks!


----------



## MuskieLund (Sep 25, 2006)

I found Chassis Saver at Mazza Auto Parts on M-59 across from the Oakland-Pontiac airport.

Remove any loose paint and wipe clean. No need to sand to bare metal.

Using a foam brush, paint on a thin coat (the stuff is very thick). If you put on a thick coat, it will bubble. The paint will still do the job with bubbles, but it won't be showroom quality. :lol: 

Check the label for handling and shelf life instructions. Exposing it to air starts the magic, so place plastic wrap under the lid when resealing. (you might not get the lid back off, this stuff hardens). It also won't come off clothes.

They have a sample painted on a piece of aluminum. The painted side is solid, the non-painted size is easily bent.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks ML! I'm not to far from Mazza's, matter of fact if do a little detour I can hit them on the way home!


----------

